# Southern MD homestead?



## MaryE (Aug 29, 2007)

Hi all,

This is for anyone familiar with the Tri-County area in southern MD. Can anyone recommend good areas or know of any homestead type places for sale? We've found a few, but they're mostly out of our price range ($300K or less - preferably less). Areas that seem promising so far are Mechanicsville, Nanjemoy, Hughesville, Huntingtown. Any input is greatly appreciated! Oh, we also need to buy an existing house (don't have enough down payment to do anything other than an FHA loan - apparently to buy land and build, you must have a 20% down payment). Oh, would also seriously consider renting, IF we could find someplace willing to let us have garden/orchard, critters, etc.

Thanks,
MaryE


----------



## blufford (Nov 23, 2004)

Southern Maryland is made up of the tri-county area of Calvert, Charles, and St. Mary&#8217;s.


----------



## Grizz (May 11, 2002)

Call great mills tradin post ask for bubby if anyone knows he will dont have the number though


----------



## kohburn (May 21, 2009)

how much land are you looking for?

there are a bunch of plots zoned RDP meaning 1 house per 5 acres so they can't be used by developers without them trying to get it rezoned.

2 x 21 acres in avenue for 125k each

http://progressivefarmer.landwatch.com/Saint-Marys-County-Maryland-Land-for-sale/pid/458003

http://progressivefarmer.landwatch.com/Saint-Marys-County-Maryland-House-for-sale/pid/21564619

indian head - 39 acres for 231k

http://progressivefarmer.landwatch.com/Charles-County-Maryland-House-for-sale/pid/21264309


scotland - 49 acres on lake for only 250K 

http://progressivefarmer.landwatch.com/Saint-Marys-County-Maryland-House-for-sale/pid/20293211



I'm actually working on getting a group of people together to buy 20 acres close to base to form a sort of homesteading community.


----------

